
A 3rd Choice for President - honksillet
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/pay-attention-to-libertarian-gary-johnson-hes-pulling-10-vs-trump-and-clinton/
======
ha8o8le
Although he said "at the end of the day" every other sentence, and not all of
his plans were feasible, it was interesting to hear him on the Joe Rogan
podcast.

